# How to do string test?



## Jnhuk (15 March 2012)

Folks keeping asking about what approx heights their youngstock will make & reference is then made to the string test.

Can someone tell me how to do this?  Is there a certain age that should be done at?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saz5083 (15 March 2012)

I just did P and Im hoping its wrong! 

Two ways I know about, one is take a measurement from mid knee to cornet band down the front of the leg, the length in inches is the height in hands. Second one is to measure from point of elbow to ergot and pivot that around (keeping end at elbow where it is) so its going up the way above the withers. To work out in hands that way just multiply the length by two, add the distance from the ergot to the floor and divide by 4 (to get hands instead of inches), simples, honest 

Im not sure what age is best to do it, someone else will be able to tell you that one better but if its older than 22months Im screwed cos I really dont want him any bigger than this is predicting!!!!!


----------



## Jnhuk (15 March 2012)

saz5083 said:



			I just did P and Im hoping its wrong! 

Two ways I know about, one is take a measurement from mid knee to cornet band down the front of the leg, the length in inches is the height in hands. Second one is to measure from point of elbow to ergot and pivot that around (keeping end at elbow where it is) so its going up the way above the withers. To work out in hands that way just multiply the length by two, add the distance from the ergot to the floor and divide by 4 (to get hands instead of inches), simples, honest 

Im not sure what age is best to do it, someone else will be able to tell you that one better but if its older than 22months Im screwed cos I really dont want him any bigger than this is predicting!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Saz. Love your new boy. I'm the other way round as I'm hoping T will grow big enough! Breeder said should make 15.2 which sounds a very nice height to me but think J is not so sure but then he is tall! H should make 16 which is what AF is wanting but they are both the same height just now approx 13.2hh at 10 & 11 months.


----------



## saz5083 (15 March 2012)

Well according to the two I did P will make 16.1/16.2, which is bigger than Id wanted. Not that it matters if he goes that big really, but his dam was 15.2 and sire 15hh so they only expected 15.2/15.3 out of him at most, which I was happy with. At 20months he is 14.3 1/2 in front and 15.1 1/2 behind (gulp!). Im hoping he's got most of his growing out the way but I doubt it! *sends anti-grow vibes to P*

From memory Mr J was about 13.3 at a year and he stopped at 15.3, but he has wee shorty legs! He was just under 15.2 when I bought him at 3.5. Your guy will have loads of growing left id think, he's 1/2 ID isnt he? Do you know what height his parents were? Not seen him up close for a while but Id think you'd get 16 out of him, and if not you just have to keep him for yourself and tell J he cant have him 

Are you showing this year? I might try and get the little hooligan out if I have him sorted by then, lots of proper handing required before Id trust him in a showring!


----------



## Jnhuk (15 March 2012)

saz5083 said:



			Well according to the two I did P will make 16.1/16.2, which is bigger than Id wanted. Not that it matters if he goes that big really, but his dam was 15.2 and sire 15hh so they only expected 15.2/15.3 out of him at most, which I was happy with. At 20months he is 14.3 1/2 in front and 15.1 1/2 behind (gulp!). Im hoping he's got most of his growing out the way but I doubt it! *sends anti-grow vibes to P*

From memory Mr J was about 13.3 at a year and he stopped at 15.3, but he has wee shorty legs! He was just under 15.2 when I bought him at 3.5. Your guy will have loads of growing left id think, he's 1/2 ID isnt he? Do you know what height his parents were? Not seen him up close for a while but Id think you'd get 16 out of him, and if not you just have to keep him for yourself and tell J he cant have him 

Are you showing this year? I might try and get the little hooligan out if I have him sorted by then, lots of proper handing required before Id trust him in a showring!
		
Click to expand...

He is supposedly IDxTB but I suspect there is some Welsh/native in there somewhere. His parents were dam 16hh and sire 15hh and full brother made 15.2 - however just done the knee to coronet and got near 17 inches if I did it correctly! Whereas, I got 15.5 inches with H who is just about the same height at T but H's parents were other way round - sire 16.3 and dam was about 15.1 which makes me think I've not done it right or there is a specific age that you are meant to do the string test.

Like you need to get some more practice leading and getting them used to trailer/horsebox etc before going to a show but I am keen to do something along the road. Maybe we should have a  mini outing and hire the outdoor school with a few youngsters and get someone to be a judge. I can think of a few folks locally with youngsters just now who would be interested in such fun!


----------



## saz5083 (16 March 2012)

Sounds like fun


----------

